# Devoucoux saddles, tell me about them...



## applestroodle (27 May 2013)

Ok everyone what's your thoughts on Devoucoux saddles? Nice, worth the money, any experience with fitters in Scotland. And before I get shot down in flames... I understand with any saddles the most important thing is it fits my horse!!!!
Currently have an Albion k2 which I loved on other horses but not this short coupled, mighty high withered thoroughbred x I currently have. Contacted lots of saddle fitters in my area and everyone wants to try to fit a new Kent Master which I'm just not keen on...
Sorry everyone another saddle dilemma. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Quadro (27 May 2013)

Vastly overpriced!!!! I got 2 lovely made to measure saddles for the price of one devoucoux! There was a fitter in Scotland that brought them out to me to try but I think she has moved to a different brand now not sure.
Q


----------



## applestroodle (27 May 2013)

Thanks Quadro, would defiantly be a second hand Devoucoux saddle. Yes that fitter has moved to Childeric which are lovely but very £!


----------



## MillyMoomie (27 May 2013)

I have a devoucoux dressage and a butet jump. Quite simply, amazing, worth the money. 

All other eventing yards I am involved with have a combination of devoucoux and butet, won't ride in anything else. It has now got to a point where I don't feel safe, secure or even that I can ride properly in anything else. 

Have found the fitters friendly, particularly butet, who will always remember you if you see them anywhere else.


----------



## FlyingCoo (27 May 2013)

My jump saddle is a Falcon F1 saddle that I got second hand and just love it. Not many people seem to recommend them as probably not posh or expensive enough but I did switch the front to flair and makes me really secure and fits my short coupled, dodgy withered TB X Coo. It is redundant at the minute and I will be passing your way at the weekend if you want to try it and play about with it. Similar to the Albion K2 but fitted way better. 
I cannot comment on the Devoucoux as never had one or tried one but my well known saddle fitter will not touch with a barge pole for various reasons which I can let you know.


----------



## mrussell (27 May 2013)

We had to sell our Butets...  purely because "padding up to fit " a close contact saddle really defeats the point.  Butet couldnt help us adjust the fit as, well, other than go for a new saddle, there is no scope for adjustment on latex panels.

We had saddles hand made for us by Ryder Saddles instead.  (They do have the occassional demo saddle for sale that they will flock to fit).  Brilliant saddles in your choice of colour, style and leather.  


http://rydersaddles.com/


----------



## Chocy (27 May 2013)

Is there anyone who fits devoucoux in Scotland tho? Just wondering cos my instructor has them for her horses & some1 comes up from England 2 c them. I thot of them as possibility for my (supposed) difficult to fit horse but changed mind due to being no local-ish fitter.
Just as a thot hav u considered Black Country saddles? I'm getting my new 1 next week & v excited after 18mths of saddle trauma! 
Can understand the not wanting K&M I've been leant GP by saddle fitter so I could keep horse in work & altho its fine when I don't own it I also really wouldn't buy 1  !


----------



## elliefiz (27 May 2013)

Owner of a high withered tb myself and hated the devoucoux on him. Also have heard too many horror stories about made to measure not fitting at all so decided to swerve them as my guy is particularly hard to fit. I have a prestige which fits lovely, I didn't like the butet personally but a lot of eventers swear by them. Funny a previous poster mentioned that butet and devoucoux are most popular amongst eventers- most I know use butet and Antares which are amazing saddles if terribly expensive. Have to say not found devoucoux customer service up to scratch, I contacted them about repairs to devoucoux tack I currently own and they weren't very helpful at all.


----------



## applestroodle (27 May 2013)

Thanks Flyingcoo will send you a message in two shakes of a lambs tail. 

Thanks Mrussell will have a look.

Chocy, yes the Devoucoux fitter is down south but I think in Scotland fairly regularly. Can I ask who you had to fit your Black Country? A very good friend has one and loves it. I contacted three saddle fitters in my area and all suggested Kent Master saddles, argh!


----------



## Quadro (27 May 2013)

T had to have a made to measure ideal patriot as his withers are off the scale! Ideals might be worth a look though and a much more reasonable price tag!
Q


----------



## Mince Pie (27 May 2013)

My only experience of them is riding horses who have them when I was a WP, quite frankly it was the most uncomfortable saddle I have ever sat it!


----------



## DarkHorseB (27 May 2013)

I have a second hand Butet event saddle and absolutely love it. I hope to keep it forever and my 9 year old daughter having been on B in it already has her eyes on it!! I had a pessoa jump before and found I could not ride short enough in it as ran out of knee roll!
I also have a second hand devocoux for dressage. First "proper" dressage saddle I have had and very comfortable. Idon't ride in it often enough to love it like my Butet though - but not sure I would ever feel the same about a dressage saddle


----------



## Chocy (27 May 2013)

My Black Country been bought/fitted from Shirley Justice-Vose in Ayrshire.  All there saddles are made to template (i think) & are so many variations you can do regards block size/position, flap length, flap position etc etc She brought me 1 up to try on horse & so comfy!!
Think she also deals with K&M, Ideal, WOW, Fairfax etc so quite a lot to choose from!

I had a nightmare time with Albion K2 & Ideal Patriot (& dressage saddles!!) & Black Country offered so much choice as well as being somewhat M2M

It should be arriving with me on Friday so PM me if you want any update on it!!


----------



## Mackenzie6 (27 May 2013)

Hi, I have three Devoucoux saddles, two close contacts and one dressage, they are fantastic !, they also tend to fit quite a few horses. I previously had an Albion k2 and I would never go back, these are light as a feather.

An idea is maybe get a rep or someone who deals in second hand ones get them to measure up and look on eBay ? 

They are worth the money, you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## Tiarella (27 May 2013)

Have a devoucoux dressage saddle I ride a lusitano in at work. It's a monoflap with weird thigh blocks. Its absolutely horrendous to ride in, absolutely hate it and god forbid if he did ever buck I'd be straight over his neck as nothing to hold me into position. It gets cleaned everyday but always looks dirty and yeah, it's horrible and for nearly £3k!!


----------



## blood_magik (27 May 2013)

I spoke to my saddler as I was considering one and he basically said if I wanted one, then he wouldn't be going near it.
they use their own 'agents' to come out and do a template.

I did a search (think it was on here) and there were a lot of people saying that their m2m saddle didn't fit when it arrived.

that said, martin jumps beau in a devoucoux and says its so comfy.


----------



## Mackenzie6 (27 May 2013)

rachaelstar said:



			Have a devoucoux dressage saddle I ride a lusitano in at work. It's a monoflap with weird thigh blocks. Its absolutely horrendous to ride in, absolutely hate it and god forbid if he did ever buck I'd be straight over his neck as nothing to hold me into position. It gets cleaned everyday but always looks dirty and yeah, it's horrible and for nearly £3k!!
		
Click to expand...



Do you have the Mendia saddle ?, I have this one and I find it fantastic, I hate riding in any other DR saddle now but Different styles suit different people, Although i definitely wouldn't recommend this saddle for a youngster. I've had mine about 5/6 years and it still looks almost new so it maybe the way you're cleaning it ?.


----------



## measles (27 May 2013)

Have you considered Prestige?   Blocks unlikely to be as large but comfy and second hand a much more manageable price.   I have two that you could try on his nibs if you wanted to.

I also tried an Ideal Patriot on Parker and was very keen on it but couldn't in the end justify buying one as he sold very shortly afterwards.


----------



## EventingMum (27 May 2013)

Quadro said:



			T had to have a made to measure ideal patriot as his withers are off the scale! Ideals might be worth a look though and a much more reasonable price tag!
Q
		
Click to expand...

If it's a jumping saddle you're after the Patriot's are definitely worth a look. They're designed more for eventing than purely sj saddles but certainly do the job although many people would say they're not the prettiest saddles around. Our ridiculously high withered / dippy backed horse has got on well with them and as we have them flaired it makes any adjustments quick and easy.  I was told by a Devoucoux rep that they were fine to compete in up to Novice but we should really have something more like a m2m Devoucoux if we wanted to go further however horse happily went 2* in his Patriot!


----------



## Muddyboots (28 May 2013)

I had one. Hated it! Was supposedly made to measure and then refitted and neither time did it fit.  The customer service was horrendous (the rep stood me up 5 times for my refit!). It did not support my leg at all and I regularly fell off in it (Although i do mostly blame my appalling riding for that).  The whole experience was a nightmare.  I sold it on eBay and bought an Albion k2. Love it! I am so much more secure in it and the falling off has drastically reduced! My horse is high withered and fairly short coupled and if fits well!


----------



## DaisyWhitfield (5 June 2013)

I have a second hand devoucoux. I never had it fitted but we had a saddle fitter around one day and I got them to look and they said it was a perfect fit. I ride ever horse I have in my devoucoux and it fits them all. I have a Sports horse, a high withered irish sports horse and a sports horse with big shoulders and I used to have a throughbred narrow with high wither. My devoucoux fits all of them. I ride in a half pad with it as clos contact so a aware that some padding should be used. I would always recommend or an Antares w have two at work one mono flap. Beautiful saddles!


----------



## Fourlegsgood (5 June 2013)

People love or hate Devoucoux, there is never anything in between. I have two close contacts and love them and so do my horses. I have also had fantastic after sales service from them when one of the saddle trees started squeeking.

I have found that as long as you have a fairly normal saddle then they will fit more or less anything. The other thing to bear in mind is that you can have a brand new set of made to measure panels made by Devoucoux for not too much money if you want to change horses and the saddle doesn't fit the new horse.

But don't listen to what people say on here, you have to try one and make your own mind up.


----------



## Dusty85 (5 June 2013)

Have you considered a Prestige? 

I have just got the Monoflap Paris K saddle and i love it. It fits my 16.2hh med/wide TB perfectly. (I have the 18in 34 width) 

You can pick them up for 8-900 (or some less) second hand and as they have an adjustable tree they hold their value well. 

I hope you find the right one!


----------



## applestroodle (5 June 2013)

Just thought I would do a little update, had Devoucoux saddle fitter on the weekend and have a second hand one on trial. I must say it has to be the nicest saddle I have ever ridden in. In my k2 I really struggle & fight my position, my instructor is always shouting stop nagging with your legs. Suddenly I feel so still & in balance with my horse. My only slight worry is, it does seem to sit low on his withers, fitter coming back next week so will tell him my worries. My worry is horse changes shape & it no longer fits in a few months but this could happen to any saddle I suppose.


----------



## hobgoblin (5 June 2013)

I ride my neighbours ptp ers in a devocoux horrible horrible saddle like sitting on a lump of stone much prefer my own Albion m2m


----------



## Lgd (5 June 2013)

Bearing surface on them is a bit small for my taste. Friend had one on her TB and all was fine for a while but then had loads of issues of horse being narky and losing outline/forward. Found to be sore in back but also other areas so saddle thought not to be the issue. Treated, sorted, problem returned, and repeat. Decided she wasn't sure if her physio was sorting effectively so got my chiro/sports massage lady out who happens to be trained to saddle fit as well. She checked the saddle and found it bridging, plus not right shape for horse and advised getting devoucoux out to sort it. Issues around getting someone out and even then got little satisfaction so she ended up ditching it and going for  new saddle (think it was either a Strada or a semiflex) which she likes and mare goes well in.

I do think they are seriously overpriced (and I have Wow saddles which are not cheap!)


----------



## sbloom (5 June 2013)

Fourlegsgood said:



			I have found that as long as you have a fairly normal saddle then they will fit more or less anything. The other thing to bear in mind is that you can have a brand new set of made to measure panels made by Devoucoux for not too much money if you want to change horses and the saddle doesn't fit the new horse.
		
Click to expand...


You see this really worries me as a fitter, even with my focused market (natives and cobs) we have maybe 6 different trees that we use, then we have a few different panels as well.  How can one (maybe two?) trees possibly really fit all horses?  I think, and have heard, they are more designed around the rider than the horse, not that all riders will love each model, but they are designed with the rider as the focus.  I have only been called out to see one, newly custom made and fitted for a new customer of mine, and she was very unhappy with the fit, I couldn't see how it could possiby have fitted, and she returned it.  She's since returned to English style saddles.


----------



## Fourlegsgood (5 June 2013)

Sbloom

You see when you say "I think" and "I have heard"  and admit you are not familiar with them then I think it is best for the OP to have a look and then make their own mind up. 

Any saddle is only as good as the fitter and not all saddles fit all riders and horses. Even, dare I say it, the ones that you sell. 
;-)


----------



## christine48 (5 June 2013)

You either love or hate them and they don't suit all horses. The chiropractor who treats our horses says she sees a lot of horses with problems due to the saddle.


----------



## sbloom (7 June 2013)

Fourlegsgood said:



			Sbloom

You see when you say "I think" and "I have heard"  and admit you are not familiar with them then I think it is best for the OP to have a look and then make their own mind up. 

Any saddle is only as good as the fitter and not all saddles fit all riders and horses. Even, dare I say it, the ones that you sell. 
;-)
		
Click to expand...

But they are made only on a very limited range of tree and widths and I have a very educated opinion about that.  And the one I saw didn't look like it would fit any horse to be honest.  I can't say that about other brands like Ideal, Black Country, Baines etc, and even some continental makes like Passier, Prestige etc, they have saddles that I can well see would fit some horses, and offer a variety of tree shapes and widths.  NO saddle will fit every horse, but some brands have the scope to fit way more horses than others.  THAT is the difference, perhaps I should have been more explicit.

I have seen plenty of discussions online where the consensus opinion was that they are designed around the rider, but of course the OP can go find them herself (lots on COTH).


----------



## kit279 (7 June 2013)

OP - I have had 2 Devoucoux dressage saddles, one Makila and one Mendia.  I didn't much get on with the Mendia which was pretty hefty in size and weight and didn't really fit the TBs that I have.  However, I liked the Makila to ride in and only sold it as the panels were getting a bit old and it wasn't a ideal fit on the horses anymore.  I did think about getting the panels replaced but I wanted to try a Butet dressage saddle which is the one I have now.  I really love Butet saddles - have a XC one as well.  They are lovely and light and suit me well.  For my horses, who have all been typical TB shape, they have fitted them all well and I think, more importantly, the horses go well and happily in them - better than in any other saddles - which is the main point.  I think, as much as anything, it's the WEIGHT of the saddle that seems to make the difference.  I have one horse who is a bit cold-backed and traditional English flocked saddles are always a bit heavy for him - he is demonstrably happier in the Butets.

If I were to buy another saddle, I would always get a Butet these days and would go to Sederholm again for one.  I have no experience of having a Devoucoux made to measure but it is a lot of money if things don't fit and I always tend to go for second-hand in a fairly standard shape and let the horse be the best judge of how well it truly fits.


----------

